# bacterial bloom again, when filter was put on full



## silvershark (Nov 30, 2012)

i put my old rocks in my new tank today as the rocks i had in were the wrong ones( non aquatic) sold to me from a local pet store by mistake, anyway i noticed yesterday as a snail was eating at it and i seen some of the rock corroding off causing a cloud in the water so i removed them last night and put the old rocks in the new tank today witch is now 3 weeks into its cycle i have 6 giant danios in the tank for to help with the cycle, i also done another 20 ltr water change and everything was fine the water was very clear and looking good, i also done all the tests PH 7.6 AMMONIA 0.50 NITRITE 0PPM NITRATE 0PPM , HOWEVER 1 hour ago i noticed the largest of my danios was swimming a bit erratic and lying at the bottom of the tank with its body in a curve shape so i decided to put my fluval 4 filter to the A position to increase some oxygen in the water to see if it would help, NOW HERE IS WHAT I REALY NEED TO KNOW, two weeks ago i had a bacterial bloom and it cleared after 5 days all the white stuff gone but since i put the filter on full power just over an hour ago millions of the white particles came flying out the filter and the tank looks bad again, is this a bacterial bloom or could it be particles off the wrong caves that were sold to me in the first place, WHAT SHOULD I DO ? please tell me how to help the danio, ------------------------------- ALSO, SHOULD I CLEAN THE FILTER ?


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

I think you answered this for yourself, if this came out of your filter it needs changing badly.
Sorry can't say if it is bloom or bacterial matter.
If this had happened to me I would have completely disenfected the tank, new gravel and fully cycled before putting any fish in the tank.
To be safe,,,,Get your Danios into a hospital tank, clean, recycle your tank, renew your filter medium,,,,,,
Let me know how you get on.
Ray


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

It could be the stuff from the bad ornament and ammonia is probably part of the problem with the fish. I forgot. Do you have live plants in that tank ?


----------



## silvershark (Nov 30, 2012)

yes i do have live plants , wisteria cabomba amazon swords and anacharis


----------



## silvershark (Nov 30, 2012)

hi ray
i have put my filter back to the slower B position and the water has cleared up, can i not just clean the filter ? and start the cycle again ?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
can you not just gently rinse the filter out in water from the tank
on water change day ?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

If slowing down the filter caused the water to clear, it sounds to me like it was blowing something around.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i'm not familiar with the filter OP is operating,could it not house
some fine filter wool ?


----------



## silvershark (Nov 30, 2012)

it looks as though the filter has cleaned the tank pretty good in the last 1/2 hour so why does it spit out these particles when i put it on full power ? will i be able to clean the filter and start the cycle again ? or can i partially clean the filter and keep the cycle going ?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

willow said:


> i'm not familiar with the filter OP is operating,could it not house
> some fine filter wool ?


I'm sure it could and your suggestion concerning gently cleaning the filter media at water change time is a good one. I would continue on the current course and do either more frequent or larger water changes to get that ammonia down.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

do you have to actually run it on a higher speed ?
just rinse it out,rather than start again,you'll find bacteria grows
on all surfaces not just in the filter,so don't worry to much over it.


----------



## silvershark (Nov 30, 2012)

fish monger said:


> I'm sure it could and your suggestion concerning gently cleaning the filter media at water change time is a good one. I would continue on the current course and do either more frequent or larger water changes to get that ammonia down.


ok everyone , thanks for the advice , i will clean the filter with water from the tank on next water change.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

silvershark said:


> it looks as though the filter has cleaned the tank pretty good in the last 1/2 hour so why does it spit out these particles when i put it on full power ? will i be able to clean the filter and start the cycle again ? or can i partially clean the filter and keep the cycle going ?


Greater water flow would cause things to spit out and blow around. Clean the filter media in old tank water when doing your changes and keep the current cycle going. Again, do more frequent or larger water changes to get that ammonia down.


----------



## silvershark (Nov 30, 2012)

OK mate, i will do what you say and do bigger water changes, and i wont be adding more fish until the tank has fully established, thanks again.


----------



## Shewbert (Dec 16, 2012)

What type of filter are you using? I have a fluoval canister filter that kicks out a load of rubbish when it is getting near capacity, when running slowly the pressure is not enough to push it out,
If your water was clearing well on B setting all it needs is a good recharge, if you clean it out with tank water you will not disturb the ballance of the tank, change your filter medium and it should be ok once more.
Ray


----------



## cpwebsite (Dec 9, 2012)

Your cycle is not over, in fact it doesn't look like its started... sorry... so that can be a bacterial bloom. You need to get your ammonia down to 0, and 4 giant danios may be to much for that tank.. you should have 1-2 to start, and move up as your tank cycles.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It's bacterial slime left over from the bacterial bloom. I just had the same thing happen last week.


----------

